# i hope to have a shed soon....



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

almost convinced the wife to make an offer on this (she likes the kitchen)


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

That doesn't look like the Bellevue area to me buddy boy....


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*not bellevue*

its renton, 2.3 miles from the downtown renton core, where the transit center is located. my building is next to bellevue's transit center, so its a 5 minute drive to the park and ride lot, then a 20 minute bus ride in the car pool lane to bellueve. 

belleuve is so overpriced for what you get its not even funny. 

its in an odd neighborhood of old ramblers on big lots (1/4-3/4 acre) and new construction on small lots. 

it will serve its purpose, getting me closer to work, the kitchen/dining room/bedroom the wife wants, and the slot space that i want, for about 1/2 what a similar place in belleuve would be. more money left over for controllers


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You think Bellevue is overpriced, you ought to look around here (Port Townsend). Prices are crazy compared to what you get. Wish I had as much slot car space as you might end up with. I have the garage, BUT can't use it in the bad weather (no heat). Happy house hunting.

Jerry


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mking said:


> almost convinced the wife to make an offer on this (she likes the kitchen)


 Or 750 Sq Feet for the wife and the rest slot space? Just a thought, but I suspect your wife is a lot like mine and we'll be happy to get the 350 out in the shed.. lol



Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*That's not Swillview", Dat's Renton!*

That looks killer Mike. Marty's just jealous.

Would you be upwind of the bus garage? They're stinky, noisy places!

BTW, Did Aj's make an infield mower?

Looks like you're gonna need one. If I was an enterprising teen neighbor you'd quickly be my hostage as a good source of lawn mowing income. LOL.

Really Mike, Anything to get you off that miserable I-5/405 grind. Life's to darn short to be idling down the tarmac when you could be playin cars!

I'm glad it's not Bellevue, I'm not allowed there cuz I still use turn signals and maintain 3 to 5 carlengths in traffic. 

C ya Sat in Renton's backyard. Where in the heck is Maple Valley, Wa. anyway? :tongue: 

B.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Jealous? Nah.... I just remember Mike saying he was looking for homes in Bellevue is all, or maybe I heard wrong. Renton will good as well, cause no one knows where the heck Maple Valley is! 

As long as you turn that track in your garage from the oversized coat rack/tabletop storage unit that it is into the beauty it should be then we're all in business....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mking said:


> belleuve is so overpriced for what you get its not even funny.
> 
> rs


And I thought that was only in my neck of the woods. :devil: 

30 miles outside of the Nation's Capital, DC. :freak: rr


----------

